# New symphonic orchestra in paris with young composers !!!



## LUMINIS (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone ! 
I would like to present you a recording from the " Ensemble Luminis ", which is a Symphonic Orchestra established by studients in Paris.
Two young composers wrote for this Orchestra, and we hope you will enjoy their work. 
You can see a composition of us on Youtube : 




And if you love it, you can join us on our Facebook Page : 
https://www.facebook.com/EnsembleLuminis
Thanks a lot for your attention, 
Luminis wish you a Happy and wonderful New Year !


----------

